

List of Good Free Programming and Data Resources - mgupta
http://bitboot.camp/resources.html

======
teh_klev
Should add "AWK in 20 minutes" to the AWK section which was posted on HN a few
days ago:

[http://ferd.ca/awk-in-20-minutes.html](http://ferd.ca/awk-in-20-minutes.html)

([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8893302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8893302))

~~~
mgupta
sure will do, thank you.

~~~
mgupta
done :)

------
hadley
Weird to have a list of programming and data resources and not even mention R.

~~~
mgupta
It's a living document, we will add R resources.

